# What car would you spend £80k?



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

After wrapping and basic mods, £80k opens up the door to other amazing 2nd hand car experience ownership of vehicles that were out of reach when new!
e.g.
Aston Vanquish S
Bentley Supersports
R8 / R8 Spyder
Massers
Fezzers
Porsche GT2 / GT3 / GT3 RS
etc.

So whilst my initial reaction was I want the MY2012, the price got me thinking about the chances to own other supercars that were once outside of my budget....

It would be great to see other member comments


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I love everything about my GTR and there is nothing in reason that I would swap it for right now...definitely save the cash and see if the R36 moves the game on :thumbsup:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> I love everything about my GTR and there is nothing in reason that I would swap it for right now...definitely save the cash and see if the R36 moves the game on :thumbsup:


I'm with you....but I still look at the Autotrader and see some spectacular bargins on cars that were well outside my range, but are now firmly in contension. Its not all about power, but an overall experience....


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

I've kinda decided I'll save up to go for the R36 when it comes out but in reality the taxes here in Ireland coupled with the likely cost increase in 4-5yrs time will mean it's still beyond my reach, the car that I once valued so highly for the value it offered is slowly moving to a level beyond my means, I fear the MY09 was probably the GTRs finest moment in the fact that it offered super car performance at a level that was just about attainable for a common Joe like myself. Still love every aspect of the GTR but can't help but feel it's losing sight of what's truely affordable :sadwavey:


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

anilj said:


> I'm with you....but I still look at the Autotrader and see some spectacular bargins on cars that were well outside my range, but are now firmly in contension. Its not all about power, but an overall experience....


That is the number one thing for me, _an overall experience_. I have my GT-R for sale, not because I don't love it, I do. But I have no time to actually drive it. Now I am chasing a Lamborghini Diablo. Won't drive that either, but the sheer pantomime of the Diablo had me hooked when it first came out. They are not really very quick, totally impractical, hugely expensive to run and moderately nasty to drive. BUT the overall experience is the whole point. As Clarkson said, the only way to go through the pearly gates is in a Lamborghini backwards at 200mph in a ball of flame


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Over the last decade, the toys I've collected now stand me somewhere at 250K or so in costs of cars + restoration & tuning. Whilst I've no regrets and have enjoyed each of them a lot, the niggling thought that pops up from time to time is that I could have saved some of the money and bought a 997 GT3 RS. 
To me, that's the ultimate as a true driver's car & they're available at 80K used, from time to time... A good one probably won't depreciate much either...not withstanding maintenance costs of course.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A 997 GT3 RS:thumbsup:
That is the only car i would consider buying.


Terje.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

anilj said:


> So whilst my initial reaction was I want the MY2012, the price got me thinking about the chances to own other supercars that were once outside of my budget....


So is your budget determined by the price of a new GT-R then? If they bring out a version at £120k will you suddenly have £120k to spend?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Ferrari 458 Spider does absolutely everything for me.
Unfortunately, with the way work is I will be hard pressed to get the Auto Art version.
Also really like Porsche and would seriously consider a 996 or 997 GT3 when things get better


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I wouldn't spend 80k on a car.
It would be a weekend toy only anyway. Plus the more I spend on a car the obsessive I get about every mark, scratch etc...

Yes, I could probably _strech_ to a new GTR if I paid it off over 3/4 years. But everytime I looked at it I'd see a huge pile of money that could be put to better use.

To me that's another deposit on a house (on top of my MY10) to give me an income for the rest of my life and then my son's pension in the future.

I just couldn't justify that kind of money for a depreciating asset that's 5% better than the one I've got.
It would have to be another property.

And the Nissan just appeals to me.
Driving around in a Ferrari, Lambo I'd feel a bit of a tit. And Porkers are too common.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

GT3s and GT2s; I love and a must have for my fantasy garage

Can't help thinking the GTR is a classic and a keeper though


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

sidepipe said:


> So is your budget determined by the price of a new GT-R then? If they bring out a version at £120k will you suddenly have £120k to spend?


Yes, but dont tell wifey as she thinks the MY10 was only £50k:chuckle:

But hold on, wasn't that MY09 money when Hypercar performance could be bought by us mere mortals....Its like Easyjet, fly for the price of a pair of Jeans, well sometimes I'm flying with my True Religions on....:bawling:

I guess the main point is that the MY12 has entered a new zone that opens up a whole array of options, and it is already interesting seeing the comments posted so far what people would do with their £80k+

Where do you stand on the quaestion?


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

CT17 said:


> I wouldn't spend 80k on a car.
> It would be a weekend toy only anyway. Plus the more I spend on a car the obsessive I get about every mark, scratch etc...
> 
> Yes, I could probably _strech_ to a new GTR if I paid it off over 3/4 years. But everytime I looked at it I'd see a huge pile of money that could be put to better use.
> ...


That is so weird as I was at Your Move yesterday and was blown away on how house prices have fallen and what I can now buy providing I have a decent deposit......Rental is huge and will remain so for many years to come so I am completely with you on keeping MY10 and becoming Donald Trump....or at the very least Donald where's my trousers


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

anilj said:


> That is so weird as I was at Your Move yesterday and was blown away on how house prices have fallen and what I can now buy providing I have a decent deposit......Rental is huge and will remain so for many yesrs to come so I am completely with you on keeping MY10 and becoming Donald Trump....*or at the very least Donald where's my trousers*


Geniune LOL! :chuckle:

Nothing remotely close for £80k that would satisfy me like a GT-R.

But at £250k I would be torn between a 458 Spider and an Aventador.
They are genuinely the only other performance cars that would tempt me and are in a different universe price wise.

And it always comes back to the fact that whatever you think of, you could always make a GT-R faster for a tiny fraction of the money.
As I've said before, for people who are still interested in actually driving fast, the GT-R has become the default choice, and indeed, the new benchmark.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> That is the number one thing for me, _an overall experience_. I have my GT-R for sale, not because I don't love it, I do. But I have no time to actually drive it. Now I am chasing a Lamborghini Diablo. Won't drive that either, but the sheer pantomime of the Diablo had me hooked when it first came out. They are not really very quick, totally impractical, hugely expensive to run and moderately nasty to drive. BUT the overall experience is the whole point. As Clarkson said, the only way to go through the pearly gates is in a Lamborghini backwards at 200mph in a ball of flame


My old man has a Diablo VT and as you said not very quick but will still beat 90% of cars on the road. And there not hugely expensive to run unless you drove it ever day.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Maybe it's the current exchange rate, but if R35s were equivalent of £80k here I would already have one, it's 'cheap'.
Current drive away dealer prices (2011) are around AU$180K-190K or £115K-122K

Think I'll stick to my trusty 32R for a while yet :thumbsup:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> Geniune LOL! :chuckle:
> 
> Nothing remotely close for £80k that would satisfy me like a GT-R.
> 
> As I've said before, for people who are still interested in actually driving fast, the GT-R has become the default choice, and indeed, the new benchmark.


"Actually driving"...? 
No doubt there are other cars that are more involving and rewarding to drive for an arbitrary 80K.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Miguel - Newera said:


> "Actually driving"...?
> No doubt there are other cars that are more involving and rewarding to drive for an arbitrary 80K.


If you're going to quote, quote properly! "actually driving fast" with emphasis obviously on the "fast".

There are more involving cars, notably the 997 GT3 series, but they are nowhere near as fast, which is the point I was making. 
Nothing combines practicality with extreme performance and driver involvement better than the GT-R.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

andyc said:


> My old man has a Diablo VT and as you said not very quick but will still beat 90% of cars on the road. And there not hugely expensive to run unless you drove it ever day.


I should have qualified what I said with _hugely expensive to run if you drive it every day_. Parts, servicing and fuel adds up to not very funny, but hey, you only live once.

With a true age of pushing 55, and a mental age of 9, the Diablo is the only way to go for me. Just call me Clarkson


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> If you're going to quote, quote properly! "actually driving fast" with emphasis obviously on the "fast".
> 
> There are more involving cars, notably the 997 GT3 series, but they are nowhere near as fast, which is the point I was making.
> Nothing combines practicality with extreme performance and driver involvement better than the GT-R.


A 997 GT3 RS around a smallish circuit is probably a lot closer than "nowhere near as fast as a GT-R", but will involve and entertain a properly capable driver a lot more than said GT-R.

Bringing practicality into the mix does make the GT-R superior to pretty much everything else of comparable performance, but that's got little to do with actually driving a car at it's maximum performance.

I wouldn't make the experience and thrill of driving a car on the limit comparable with how fast it might get from A to B. That would risk entirely missing the point of the actual driving experience.


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

I've bought a new car once, but never again as im not prepared to suffer the significant depreciation thereafter. 

80k on a blown up 120Y (ok slight exageration) is a large amount of money, especially considering for the same car 3 years was only 58k ! Albeit with some minor improvements.

Each to their own i guess and obviously it comes down to affordability, I could purchase new but but wouldnt as for me its not value for money..But I want someone to buy it as in a couple of years time when its dropped 30k i'll be looking again


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Fmlad2002 said:


> ..... especially considering for the same car 3 years was only 58k ! Albeit with some minor improvements.


Less than that. My Premium '09 was £53k. Base models were £52k!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

So let's get some persective on this point, we are all in agreement that the MY12 GT-R will be exhilarating to drive fast, and provide the most performance for the bucks, but those who have already bought into the brand would 'Mod' their cars to increase performance, and those that have had enough of sheer speed would trade into a more overall invigorating driving experience and those others that count their pennies and know about depreciation would buy a second house.....

Wow, what an eclectic mix of rich people we have on this forum and for me the highlight of the MY12 is that Nissan have moved the game onwards, but have also reached a price point which will now make people consider the overall BRAND experience and the snobbery that will always haunt Nissan...

I think that if Nissan wanted to put a Jap car into the £80k bracket, then they should have got 'One Finger Vettel' to promote a very quick INFINITY BRAND as I do think that NISSAN will have People suffering from 'BRAND BLINDNESS' to convince people to part with a sizeable chunck of cash for a BRAND that is firmly within the mainstream.

I'm getting may Tam o' Shanter ready to dance the Gay Gordon and shout to all 'Donald where's your Trousers'

Well there goes my tuppence....or at least I'm telling my wifey to powder her's


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

I think the deprecation of the my12 will be too severe and I couldn't justify £80k for one. I know my11's will always hold a premium over my10's but imho the gap will close considerably after the first 2 years and the same will happen with the my12's. Enthusiasts like ourselves will appreciate the differences but the majority of people will see a GTR as a GTR no matter which my it is. It will be easier to sell a my11 than a my10 but I don't think it will be worth a huge amount more. My11's are already selling for low 60's and I assume trade bids are at £60k so they've lost £12k in less than 10 months and would think my12's will be similar. It may have a knock-on effect of holding up earlier car values as a lot won't be able to afford a new one and for a very similar look can buy a 2 or 3 year old one?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Makes a 2 yr-old UK GTR with warranty at £35-37k look amazing value!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

The only fly in the ointment would be that you'd be buying 2nd hand for £80k most of the other cars on the list & thus a very expensive proposition.

I've always had a 911 Turbo itch & it will have to be scratched, but currently i'd need to spend £120K to get a new PDK model & that's with the a totally new model just around the corner, thus i'd be buying an old/new car that's in perfromance terms no better than a MY12. Of course it's a Porsche but at probably close to £50k more expensive with a few must have options, it's not a viable option.

Could of course buy a 3yr old one with no warranty & a good few miles for £50K, but that's a very risky ownership proposition.

I'll certainly own one at some point. Head to head at £75k for me it would have to be a Gallardo, but well used & risky, however it's a beautiful machine & it's a Lambo


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Guy said:


> Makes a 2 yr-old UK GTR with warranty at £35-37k look amazing value!


I have just purchased a MY2010 car - going to collect it tomorrow :clap:. It has a year and a half warranty on it, just been serviced, good condition, Cobra tracker etc and I paid £37500 for it privately. I could have put 40K and my Evo down on a new 2012 car and paid the rest off on finance, but when you can pick up 95% of the car for 50% of the price it is really a no brainer. Plus the wheels are nicer on the older models....


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

That Lambo sounds good, but for £40k this sounds better:clap:

Ferrari 355 with Tubi Style exhaust in Japan - YouTube


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

New Reg said:


> I have just purchased a MY2010 car - going to collect it tomorrow :clap:. It has a year and a half warranty on it, just been serviced, good condition, Cobra tracker etc and I paid £37500 for it privately. I could have put 40K and my Evo down on a new 2012 car and paid the rest off on finance, but when you can pick up 95% of the car for 50% of the price it is really a no brainer. Plus the wheels are nicer on the older models....


Whats the mileage?


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> I should have qualified what I said with _hugely expensive to run if you drive it every day_. Parts, servicing and fuel adds up to not very funny, but hey, you only live once.
> 
> With a true age of pushing 55, and a mental age of 9, the Diablo is the only way to go for me. Just call me Clarkson


Yeah everyday would be expensive but it surprising how many parts are sourced from other cars. 

When he had it rebuilt Euro Spares wanted to charge him £600 plus Vat for the indicator stalk. He did a little digging and found out its the same one Rover used and cost £30!

Also the amount of attention it brings is crazy....


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

New Reg said:


> I have just purchased a MY2010 car - going to collect it tomorrow :clap:. It has a year and a half warranty on it, just been serviced, good condition, Cobra tracker etc and I paid £37500 for it privately. I could have put 40K and my Evo down on a new 2012 car and paid the rest off on finance, but when you can pick up 95% of the car for 50% of the price it is really a no brainer. Plus the wheels are nicer on the older models....


I did exactly the same a month ago, but paid a few grand more. :thumbsup:
Performance per pound is amazing while still having over a years warranty, right with you there!


Not sure what voting option we're in though as I haven't even thought about an R36, and judging by the way the R35 goes up in price every year it'll be too expensive anyway!


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Jacey Boy said:


> Whats the mileage?


It has 23k which is above average but the car has been looked after and has plenty of warranty left so I cant see it being a problem. I wont put many miles on it so it will even out over the coming months and years. Never tracked or launched - the owner is in his 50's and has not even had a Y pipe put on


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

CT17 said:


> I did exactly the same a month ago, but paid a few grand more. :thumbsup:
> Performance per pound is amazing while still having over a years warranty, right with you there!!


Yes, am like a kid at Christmas! Whereabouts are you mate?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

New Reg said:


> Yes, am like a kid at Christmas! Whereabouts are you mate?


Near Chelmsford, only about 30 minutes from you probably. 
Even now, every time I take it out for a spin in the evening when little 'un is sleeping it blows my socks off.
Such an amazing vehicle... I'm so, so glad I bought it.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

CT17 said:


> Near Chelmsford, only about 30 minutes from you probably.
> Even now, every time I take it out for a spin in the evening when little 'un is sleeping it blows my socks off.
> Such an amazing vehicle... I'm so, so glad I bought it.


Cool, I am near Braintree so not far at all.

Y pipe ordered....


----------



## jcullen (Apr 12, 2010)

New Reg said:


> Cool, I am near Braintree so not far at all.
> 
> Y pipe ordered....


maybe I'll finally see another one on the road while I'm actually driving mine, always seem to be in the wifes car on the rare occasion I spot one!

:clap:


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

ive yet to spot one one the road - Im in Chigwell where there are a couple of R8's the odd bentley, and porsche but no GTR's.......


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Fmlad2002 said:


> ive yet to spot one one the road - Im in Chigwell where there are a couple of R8's the odd bentley, and porche but no GTR's.......


I go through Chigwell fairly often. Seems to be wall to wall Range Rover Sports.

Clearly it's time for an East meet or a late night drive. :thumbsup:
Didn't know there were so many of us around this area!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

there are a few of us around the golden triangle


----------



## Harvs (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm in Sudbury - about 20 mins from Braintree and 45 from Chelmo.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm hoping to be in a position to buy a car around the £45k mark in 6 month's or so,however it will more than likely be italian and a spider  - the R35 is great but I want to experience something else,even if it's just for a few months

I'll eventually end up with an R35,just not sure when as there are other thing's that I want to own first while I can..


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

JapFreak786 said:


> I'm hoping to be in a position to buy a car around the £45k mark in 6 month's or so,however it will more than likely be italian and a spider  - the R35 is great but I want to experience something else,even if it's just for a few months
> 
> I'll eventually end up with an R35,just not sure when as there are other thing's that I want to own first while I can..


Good idea to do it that way round.
I could not go back to any of my previous Ferraris now, but absolutely loved them at the time.
Once you've had the GT-R, everything else feels outdated.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

As a by the by - The reason the MY12 GT-R is nearing 80K is of course the exchange rate between Yen & GBP, etc. and UK VAT being 20%. If the rate were still at 240 Yen to GBP as it was when Nissan were about to introduce the GT-R to the UK, then it wouldn't be at this level. 

Blame QE and the devaluation of currency it causes, etc.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

second hand gt-r + tuning at SVM till 80K. would be swesomer than the MY 2013. or 2011 model with 10K spend.


----------



## Harvs (Oct 1, 2010)

For what it is - it's still very reasonable - my dads Ferrari F1 430 and LP560-4 still get trounced by my MY10 GTR. When my GTR finishes its 3 year lease (10-13) I shall be upgrading to whatever the current model - awesome car, and before this I would have never thought about given up the 'badge snob'.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

80K must be worth 80K not worth 70K.so they should bring more gizmos in the car.


----------



## Harvs (Oct 1, 2010)

If you're going to make the GTR unbearable, why not just get a Caterham or something? + power, leave the weight if you want to drive it every day and still beat 99.95% of things on the road!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Harvs said:


> If you're going to make the GTR unbearable, why not just get a Caterham or something? + power, leave the weight if you want to drive it every day and still beat 99.95% of things on the road!


I didn't say that the gt-r is not good I said the price is too high now. 

If it is really way better than the 11 model then I would spend 80K.

still this 80K is better than any Porsche or a 5.2 V10 R8.


----------



## Harvs (Oct 1, 2010)

What are you judging on the price too high except previous models?

The GTR is always going to make waves; they're going into veyron money now at that price!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Harvs said:


> The GTR is always going to make waves; they're going into veyron money now at that price!


£80K vs £1million+

Are you sure?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Interesting thread. I am going to go a bit left field which is next purchase may well be Audi A5 3.0 TD for every day and an Atom for the weekend. Low total running costs. Tons of thrills, drive to and from track and same 'oh my god' looks.

Just a thought ;-) I agree £80K would be too much if the MY13 comes out for a Nissan - you are then talking a premium of £50K over the next model in the range and, although I adore, love and cherish my MY10 could I justify a new MY13 when it comes out - probably not with F430 coming into that range and the urge to own a Ferrari in life might become too great. Who knows - at least a year and more for me before I even consider my next move.


----------



## jcullen (Apr 12, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> there are a few of us around the golden triangle


Ah, used to live in loughton so have happy memories of the golden triangle!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Apparently a significant proportion of MY11 cars were sold to existing GTR owners.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Interesting thread. I am going to go a bit left field which is next purchase may well be Audi A5 3.0 TD for every day and an Atom for the weekend. Low total running costs. Tons of thrills, drive to and from track and same 'oh my god' looks.


Have to say I can see the logic in this, if I did trackdays (hoping to do a few next year) I think this would make a lot of sence running costs would be way lower, plus having owned a E92 335d their far from the everyday sacrifice they once were, still miss that car, was economical, loved the styling, and had great acceleration and handling as long as it wasn't too wet or icy. 

I only use my GTR at the weekends and the cost of keeping it on the road is huge when you factor in insurance (1000+ euro), road tax (2,100 euro p.a.) and the 6mthly servicing, I knew this up front so I can't complain too much but if I were to factor in the added expense of larger depreciation as the price of the GTR rises my head will finally call a halt to the heart. 

This thread does have me wondering now if a second hand traditional Supercar would be a better option faced with a 80K price tag? Or better still satisfy my itch to own a Ferrari Dino, think I've missed the boat on it though as those prices are only going one way, perhaps a future classic might be a better option all round!


----------



## jcg (Oct 7, 2009)

The comment regarding existing owners upgrading is an interesting one. I think this pretty well explains why (to my mind counter-intuitively) residual values suffered when the 2011 MY came out (albeit that the MY2011 was so much more expensive than the 09 cars). What I think happened is that a large number of 09/10 cars hit the market as their owners "upgraded". I imagine this will happen again with the MY2012 car (but it's their money, so good luck to them). The irony of course is that Nissan almost certainly had all the "upgrades"/power hikes planned from the original R35 release and I am pretty sure that owners of 09/10 cars can achieve pretty much the same result through the aftermarket at relatively little cost. Of course you do not get such good bragging rights if you don't have the latest car (but you do save many £10s of thousand and I know what I would choose)


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

bobel said:


> Have to say I can see the logic in this, if I did trackdays (hoping to do a few next year) I think this would make a lot of sence running costs would be way lower, plus having owned a E92 335d their far from the everyday sacrifice they once were, still miss that car, was economical, loved the styling, and had great acceleration and handling as long as it wasn't too wet or icy.
> 
> I only use my GTR at the weekends and the cost of keeping it on the road is huge when you factor in insurance (1000+ euro), road tax (2,100 euro p.a.) and the 6mthly servicing, I knew this up front so I can't complain too much but if I were to factor in the added expense of larger depreciation as the price of the GTR rises my head will finally call a halt to the heart.
> 
> This thread does have me wondering now if a second hand traditional Supercar would be a better option faced with a 80K price tag? Or better still satisfy my itch to own a Ferrari Dino, think I've missed the boat on it though as those prices are only going one way, perhaps a future classic might be a better option all round!


me too 460 pounds road tax and 4.5K next year on insurance. 80K is ok considered it can do 3 sec launches. no car under 100K can do this. Maybe MY2013 LC1 back is good though.

I would still keep my 58/09 JDM and get a MY11,12, or 13 JDM next time. Waiting for the yen to drop.


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Interesting debate this.

The GTR was a bargain when it first came out. If the new one is nocking on the door of £80k then I certainly wouldn't buy one. 

There are far too many options out there in that range. It's still a lot of car for what it does, and i'm sure Nissan are looking at the competition and still thinking that nothing else at that price comes close (which is true)

To me, i'd rather spend 50k on a decent used one, and chuck 30k at a really nice spec Exige or something capable of regular track use.

I currently have a 997 GT3 and almost went for the GTR as it's a more practical car. I will still have one, one day!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Mark B said:


> Interesting debate this.
> 
> The GTR was a bargain when it first came out. If the new one is nocking on the door of £80k then I certainly wouldn't buy one.
> 
> ...


better just chuck in a tuning package then buy a complete new car I assume. at 80K you can look at more quality but can't win against the the GT-R.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> me too 460 pounds road tax and 4.5K next year on insurance. 80K is ok considered it can do 3 sec launches. no car under 100K can do this. Maybe MY2013 LC1 back is good though.
> 
> .


I think you'll find there are a few r32's r33's and r34's that can


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> I think you'll find there are a few r32's r33's and r34's that can


based on what price?

Is it daily usable?

I know some R33/34 can have 1000hp. but, not really daily use.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> based on what price? Is it daily usable? I know some R33/34 can have 1000hp. but, not really daily use.


Well theres a 9 second r32 for sale at the mo if you actually bothered to look out of this section.

£16k buys it :thumbsup:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

MIKEGTR said:


> I think you'll find there are a few r32's r33's and r34's that can


I'm pretty sure the Ariel Atom SC can do it in under 3 seconds and costs under 100k too 

I think you'd have to be crazy to buy a 2012 model when you could have an older R35 and an Atom for about the same money 

R35 for the road, Atom for destroying pretty much anything on track :runaway:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

mifn21 said:


> I'm pretty sure the Ariel Atom SC can do it in under 3 seconds and costs under 100k too  I think you'd have to be crazy to buy a 2012 model when you could have an older R35 and an Atom for about the same money R35 for the road, Atom for destroying pretty much anything on track :runaway:


Its ok, he's pretty akin to just making statements with no substance, background or research


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

mifn21 said:


> I'm pretty sure the Ariel Atom SC can do it in under 3 seconds and costs under 100k too
> 
> I think you'd have to be crazy to buy a 2012 model when you could have an older R35 and an Atom for about the same money
> 
> R35 for the road, Atom for destroying pretty much anything on track :runaway:


sorry I forgot the atom was also on the market. Too much porsches,Lamb,Fer ideas.


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

There's a lot of comment about being able to "destroy anything on the road"

All well and good, but where can you actually do it. I'm coming more resigned to the fact it's down to enjoyment and involvement. In fact, I have more fun in the Exige or S2000 than I do in the GT3, just because it's easier to have fun in those cars at lower speeds. Not saying the GTR isn't involving, but punishing people on the road isn't all it should be about (unless you have insecurity issues!)

Also, RE GT3 and RS, the RS isn't all that much better than a Clubsport IMO. I think a lot of people just say they want an RS due to the name. It's a bit wider and a bit lighter.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Mark B said:


> There's a lot of comment about being able to "destroy anything on the road"
> 
> All well and good, but where can you actually do it. I'm coming more resigned to the fact it's down to enjoyment and involvement. In fact, I have more fun in the Exige or S2000 than I do in the GT3, just because it's easier to have fun in those cars at lower speeds. Not saying the GTR isn't involving, but punishing people on the road isn't all it should be about (unless you have insecurity issues!)
> 
> Also, RE GT3 and RS, the RS isn't all that much better than a Clubsport IMO. I think a lot of people just say they want an RS due to the name. It's a bit wider and a bit lighter.


Good point... totally agree

I had something similar when I moved from a 600cc bike to a litre bike

Yes it was stupidly fast in comparison, but you couldn't wring its neck to within an inch of its life on the road like you can with a 600... and not end up in hospital


Although I'd much rather a GTR than an exige for any long distance stuff


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Mark B said:


> There's a lot of comment about being able to "destroy anything on the road"
> 
> All well and good, but where can you actually do it. I'm coming more resigned to the fact it's down to enjoyment and involvement. In fact, I have more fun in the Exige or S2000 than I do in the GT3, just because it's easier to have fun in those cars at lower speeds. Not saying the GTR isn't involving, but punishing people on the road isn't all it should be about (unless you have insecurity issues!)
> 
> Also, RE GT3 and RS, the RS isn't all that much better than a Clubsport IMO. I think a lot of people just say they want an RS due to the name. It's a bit wider and a bit lighter.


well hard to say what is really fast on the road except that veyron thing which 0.0000000001% can afford. 

but, the LFA is also one don't forget. which is useless to mention here 0.00000001% can afford it.

and Yes having fun in a cappucino or S2000 is more fun on the street than a gt-r sometimes 

But, you get a lot of attraction while driving a GT-R. I would if I had the next 80-90K spend on a GT-R.


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

I did a couple of trips to Spa in the Exige, and it was extremely comfy! Apart from the noise... It also cost bugger all to run and was very very good fun. Becuase I like track work so much, I opted for the GT3 over the GTR. The GTR isn't a track suitbale car imo. But a better road car.


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

enshiu said:


> well hard to say what is really fast on the road except that veyron thing.


It's just the chance of being caught and banged up  You can touch the throttle in a GTR and be prison fodder!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> well hard to say what is really fast on the road except that veyron thing. but, the LFA is also one don't forget. and Yes having fun in a cappucino or S2000 is more fun on the street than a gt-r


God I'm trying my hardest not to bite here.

Veyron - £1m and there are plenty of cars that are quicker 'on the road' 

LFA - over £200k, so irrelivent to this thread.

Cappucino??? are you on crack?

S2000, have you ever driven one or once again is this something that you've read about on the internet?

People like you are dangerous on the ineternet, because some people who come on here for real opinions may actually believe some of the shit you spout


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> God I'm trying my hardest not to bite here.
> 
> Veyron - £1m and there are plenty of cars that are quicker 'on the road'
> 
> ...


I didn't want spoil the fun 
80K is good price. 

are you happy now?
I hate to speak against something.

I said a cappucino for fun not as track.

GT-R all the way even at 100K I think noone will turn away


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Alright lads let's not go too overboard.:thumbsup:

For the record is the new GTR worth £80K, well yes probably. Is it worth £40K more than you can currently get a 2009 model is surely the more pertinent question.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Alright lads let's not go too overboard.:thumbsup:
> 
> For the record is the new GTR worth £80K, well yes probably. Is it worth £40K more than you can currently get a 2009 model is surely the more pertinent question.


You are completely right

sorry for my childish behaviour.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I wasn't getting at any one person in particular, just keeping it friendly.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> I wasn't getting at any one person in particular, just keeping it friendly.


I went too far I apologise.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> I went too far I apologise.


I was offended if I'm honest :thumbsup:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> I was offended if I'm honest :thumbsup:


mike to be honest I will choose at 80K for a GT-R despite it's price. 

I have a JDM and will not sell it for the timebeing.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> mike to be honest I will choose at 80K for a GT-R despite it's price. I have a JDM and will not sell it for the timebeing.


Apology accepted


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> Apology accepted


may I ask: do you have an 1000hp R33 GTR? :runaway:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> may I ask: do you have an 1000hp R33 GTR? :runaway:


Na but I've got a friend who does


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I think a R35 is slow compared to an 1000hp R33 :runaway:

11.2sec vs 8sec


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> I think a R35 is slow compared to an 1000hp R33 :runaway: 11.2sec vs 8sec


Don't forget that the R35 is slower than a formula 1 car round a track too.


Not quite sure what your point is, but then again i'm never really that sure


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

well what would you buy if you had 80k?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> well what would you send if you had 80k?


I think I know what your asking.

I'd have either a F430 spider or a Gallado spider )obv both second hand).

Ok so I wouldn't be able to lap Arena Essex as fast as a R35 but who cares with the minge I'd be getting


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

enshiu said:


> well what would you send if you had 80k?


Mike would buy a bigger stash of porn and a newer Range Rover to pimp around in.:chuckle:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> I think I know what your asking.
> 
> I'd have either a F430 spider or a Gallado spider )obv both second hand).
> 
> Ok so I wouldn't be able to lap Arena Essex as fast as a R35 but who cares with the minge I'd be getting


showing off is better from 80K than faster with a ps3 on wheels.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Mike would buy a bigger stash of porn and a newer Range Rover to pimp around in.:chuckle:


Actually, I'd buy a bigger space for my current stash of porn lol


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> Actually, I'd buy a bigger space for my current stash of porn lol


I am considering buying a workshop space for that price but, that's off topic.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

enshiu said:


> but, that's off topic.


And this thread currently isn't?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Mike would buy a bigger stash of porn and a newer Range Rover to pimp around in.:chuckle:


Probably a Sport then.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Probably a Sport then.


Mike would have the fastest Range Rover in the UK then for 80K.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> Mike would have the fastest Range Rover in the UK then for 80K.


Not really, top of the range is £120k.

Another statement with no substance


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd have MattySupra's s1 R34 gtr....what a beauty. And then with the change i'd have a low milage MY10 R35 if i didnt already have one 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/157958-r34-gtr-s1-omori-yes-mattysupras.html

What a beast!


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

MIKEGTR said:


> Not really, top of the range is £120k.
> 
> Another statement with no substance


A bit a like a Range


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

mifn21 said:


> A bit a like a Range


Really 120K?! I thought the standard one was 50K.

Mike dream:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> Really 120K?! I thought the standard one was 50K. ]


My mistake.....

£140k


http://classifieds.pistonheads.com/..._tdv8_limited_edition_wentworth_shadow/136046


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> My mistake.....
> 
> £140k
> 
> ...


wth??!!?!??!??!:thumbsup::clap::runaway:

is this one tuned?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

enshiu said:


> Really 120K?! I thought the standard one was 50K.


You can't even buy a new Range Rover for 50k, unless you want a Discovery in a dress AKA a Range Rover Sport. Which isn't a Range Rover. But it has the badge, so you can tell your WAG it is.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

CT17 said:


> You can't even buy a new Range Rover for 50k, unless you want a Discovery in a dress AKA a Range Rover Sport. Which isn't a Range Rover. But it has the badge, so you can tell your WAG it is.


sorry my bad I was looking on the site and thought wth?!


----------



## kaddyT78 (Sep 6, 2011)

mifn21 said:


> A bit a like a Range


i have a 2011 range rover sport auotbiography i give 70k for it and what a piece it is.. its been back ten ****ing times.. Cameras stop working everytime it rains, its just one piece.. i took it back, offered me 35k for it.. its a money pit :bawling:
i feel like a chav it in


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

kaddyT78 said:


> i have a 2011 range rover sport auotbiography i give 70k for it and what a piece it is.. its been back ten ****ing times.. Cameras stop working everytime it rains, its just one piece.. i took it back, offered me 35k for it.. its a money pit :bawling:
> i feel like a chav it in


seems like a rip off. 

I had a audi a6 tdi which doesn't start finally bought the whole new part which costs me over 1100 pds and works now fine.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

One of the UK's best Benz technicians is a childhood friend. He once told me how 20% of the cars coming in were non-runners due to electronic faults. Meanwhile, next door Toyota had no such problems. Just regular service work mostly.
My uncle told of how he'd get locked in his new 5 series when the system malfunctioned.
He'd have to call the dealer from inside his car to come rescue him... 

With such problems when these modern European luxury cars are out of warranty it's no wonder their values plummet. 

With modern cars having so much electronic trickery, CANbus systems and such these days, there's a lot to go wrong.

Germans have Siemens for their electronic know-how. Americans have GE. What do UK factories have? Japanese clearly have an advantage on electronic know-how. Their electronic systems work - usually flawlessly.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

that rangie goes well, considering it has 3/4 a tank of fuel and 31c outside temp
but have to agree, Rangies are THE biggest money pits ever. and SO unreliable. shame, as they are by far the best drive/4x4 on the road (contradiction i know)

back on topic.........

for 80k, i stil think the GTR is worth it. you get a serious amount of kit for your money other supercars can only dream of... its silly quick, practical, and for me, one of the most important bits - its reliable! overall experience for me so far is amazing.

you cant say most of that above about Fezzas or Lambos, and the like.

only other car i would consider i reckon would be an R8. they still look amazing and i bet they drive terrific too, both on track and on the road for long trecks.
i put up my 600+hp R33 gtr against one on track and in the twisty stuff it was all over me like a rash.... i pulled away on straights, but hey, so what.

not that i would buy one yet (too young) but i still think supercharged jags and Audi S8`s are uber cool... another 2 options to consider?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Miguel - Newera said:


> One of the UK's best Benz technicians is a childhood friend. He once told me how 20% of the cars coming in were non-runners due to electronic faults. Meanwhile, next door Toyota had no such problems. Just regular service work mostly.
> My uncle told of how he'd get locked in his new 5 series when the system malfunctioned.
> He'd have to call the dealer from inside his car to come rescue him...
> 
> ...


At least a gt-r or Japanese car would never let you down in any condition (if maintenance well). A German car is somehow bad in electronic R&D. I had twice a ECU defect on my Audi. It did driver mass mot etc. but, less hp.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

kaddyT78 said:


> i have a 2011 range rover sport auotbiography i give 70k for it and what a piece it is.. its been back ten ****ing times.. Cameras stop working everytime it rains, its just one piece.. i took it back, offered me 35k for it.. its a money pit :bawling:
> i feel like a chav it in


No offence, but as someone that has had quite a lot of Land Rovers/Range Rovers you never, ever buy a new one.
It's not uncommon to get several faults which kills the ownership experience.

It's much better (IMO) to buy one a year or two old. Still under warranty and the dealer can check the system to see all warranty work each car has had so far. So you buy one that has been reliable, not one of the many that has had bits dropping off. Plus, as a bonus, you get to save a fortune in depreciation. :thumbsup:
By the time they've done 20k miles the reliability is much better.
Doing this I've only taken Land Rovers/Range Rovers into the dealers for warranty work 3 times in 8 years.

And if you feel like a chav in it, go for the Range Rover next time. The proper one, not the Sport which is essentially a less practical Discovery for more money because of the badge it's got. Or just get the Discovery. Good cars.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Or just save yourself the hassles altogether and get a Lexus Landcruiser next time .


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> I think I know what your asking.
> 
> I'd have either a F430 spider or a Gallado spider )obv both second hand).
> 
> Ok so I wouldn't be able to lap Arena Essex as fast as a R35 but who cares with the minge I'd be getting


That pretty much clears the debate up for me:thumbsup:


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> That pretty much clears the debate up for me:thumbsup:


Game over I think, where do I sign up?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

could anyone answer one question last question: Why does most European cars have electric faults as a common issue? I don't really understand this part.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

enshiu said:


> could anyone answer one question last question: Why does most European cars have electric faults as a common issue? I don't really understand this part.


It's because we're too busy ****ing about on this forum to get any proper work done:thumbsup:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> It's because we're too busy ****ing about on this forum to get any proper work done:thumbsup:


+10 nice one:clap:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I went to my local Jag and Range Rover dealership in Southampton and the service was excellent and was allowed to freely walk around the various cars and must say that the Evoque is awesome in the flesh and the RR Autobiography fabulous but the Jag XK RS looked stunning in the blue paint and just looked menacing and had a superior interior than some of the Astons that I have been in.

Overall seeing some of these cars in the flesh really do more justice and whilst I know none of these cars can match the GT-R for savagery, the overall refinements and quality is blinding.

Just gonna wait for the 1st year depreciation and then look at some of these..


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I was quite dissapointed with the Evoque when I saw one on the road.
I know it's the "baby" Range Rover. But I wasn't expecting it to be so tiny.
And the rear end looks odd.

Give me a Full Fat one any day. :thumbsup:

Be interesting to see how good the next generation big one is in a year or two when the L405 comes out to replace the L322.


----------



## Courtz (May 21, 2011)

If there wasn't the hassle/cost of sending the car to the states. Then an Audi R8 V8 with an Undergroung Racing twin turbo system would just fit in budget


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Courtz said:


> If there wasn't the hassle/cost of sending the car to the states. Then an Audi R8 V8 with an Undergroung Racing twin turbo system would just fit in budget


I believe ABT can do a similar job this side of the pond or I think you can buy a kit from Hennessey which can be fitted by a decent tuner either, have to admit I was also tempted by the prospect of a turbo R8 but realistically it's beyond my budget, however give Audi another generation and no doubt the R8 will end up with a turbo engine of sorts!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

I'd stick with my my11, i came across a few lambo's, a f430 and a 5.0 r8 and i kinda felt sorry for them because i knew they would not stand a chance especially from standing start. I also feel much safer driving mine at high speeds. 

The only car's i would consider cost way over 80k. 458 spyder (unless i find after a test drive its a bit wobbly), lp700.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

The only car I could consider in place of the new GTR would be a second hand Murcielago if you can get them for 80K still. or a Ferrari 430.

Non of which are quite as fast as the GTR so.... that brings you back to the GTR for that money.

good choice over all.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Audi A8 4.2 TDI/W12 6.0 is also one of the options if you have a family and want to quick on the road.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Courtz said:


> If there wasn't the hassle/cost of sending the car to the states. Then an Audi R8 V8 with an Undergroung Racing twin turbo system would just fit in budget


That will not cost you 80K at all. To get the underground treatment you'r talking about more than 60K dollars, but I tell you what if I wanted to go that route I'd go for a Gallardo Nera UGR insane motor.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

enshiu said:


> Audi A8 4.2 TDI/W12 6.0 is also one of the options if you have a family and want to quick on the road.


Are you serious? We are talking very fast super cars here.. not sure that Audi serves the same purpose.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> Are you serious? We are talking very fast super cars here.. not sure that Audi serves the same purpose.


He posts for the sake of posting, ignore him


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> He posts for the sake of posting, ignore him


Audi A8 :chuckle: that just killed it :chairshot


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Just been told that the Sat Nav update is available for £250! takes 2 hours to update and comes with 4 discs. Has anyone else ordered the update?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

anilj said:


> Just been told that the Sat Nav update is available for £250! takes 2 hours to update and comes with 4 discs. Has anyone else ordered the update?


You could buy a top of the range TomTom Live for that!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> You could buy a top of the range TomTom Live for that!


yeah I know, but also heard that it could be used to update other users.....a nice thought and suddenly I may become a popular forum member...even more than I am now...:clap:


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

anilj said:


> Just been told that the Sat Nav update is available for £250! takes 2 hours to update and comes with 4 discs. Has anyone else ordered the update?


I had a similar quote from my HPC, but was advised to wait as there might be a new version in a few months.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

have waited ages for the Sat Update and will check if they are bringing out 2 in quick succession. But need to get the system updated as use it a heck of a lot.:thumbsup:


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

a vanquish "S". mmmmmm.

how much do Gumpert Apollos go for 2nd hand these days.? too much for this debate i suspect. but that would defo be a match for the GTR.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Currently less than 20% thinking MY12 is a good proposition....does not look good for sales in 2012 and I am not surprised. Hopefully this will steady residual prices for SH cars :thumbsup:

Still the best car out there right now for me right now but 80k would be a tough pill to swallow over my current car.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I would buy a 997 GT2 for £80k...had one before my GTR's and whilst the GTar is better in many ways the Pork is awesome and probably done most of its depreciation


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Henry 145 said:


> I would buy a 997 GT2 for £80k...had one before my GTR's and whilst the GTar is better in many ways the Pork is awesome and probably done most of its depreciation


Yes, very tempting

I'm often found grazing the 911 997 GT2s and GT3s in the PH classifieds:nervous:


----------



## Courtz (May 21, 2011)

nick the tubman said:


> a vanquish "S". mmmmmm.
> 
> how much do Gumpert Apollos go for 2nd hand these days.? too much for this debate i suspect. but that would defo be a match for the GTR.


Not seen many apollos go up for sale, and don't think i've seen one below £200k:runaway:

This one may be in budget though


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Gumpert is a lunatic of a machine the 800hp one.

this is lovely

Caraholics : Stunning Gumpert,huge spec,extraordinary performance


----------

